
Animation: The World’s 10 Largest Economies by GDP (1960-Today) - tzury
http://www.visualcapitalist.com/animation-the-worlds-10-largest-economies-by-gdp-1960-today/
======
MrTonyD
I wish societies would stop telling us about GDP. Over my lifetime I've seen
GDP change in one direction, while quality of life in society goes the other
way.

I remember France hired some Nobel Prize economists to create new and more
relevant measures, but the wealthy aren't concerned about average people, so
they keep using GDP since it so effectively hides all the information our
society should be measuring and weighing.

------
jansan
1970 - Germany pops out of nowhere straight to second place.

